# Whey Protein Shake



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Just getting back into training again after a football injury. Same story as before, 5'5", 8 stone. Want to be 10 stone.

Bought a whey protein shake from Holland & Barratt. £9.99 for a 900g tub thats usually £22 or so, sale ends next week so I'm wondering whether to buy a load of the stuff.

I looked on the back and this is what it contains per 100g...

Energy 1577kj and 373kcal

Protein 75.5kg

Carbs 6.4g, of which sugars 3.4g

Fat 5g, of which saturates 3.2g

Fibre 0.45g

Sodium 0.32g

Is this any good? Also, it does say how mcuh I should be taking per day. I've been having 3 scoops a day so far. Each scoop contains 22g...

cheers folks

Inchy


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

im no expert but try 2 scoops in about 400-500ml water one for brekie 1 after training ............. bulkpowder.co.uk do 5 kg for £25


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Cheers. I saw that bulkpowder on another thread, sounds good, i'll take a look at it later. I'm not sure about buying flavouring, dont see the point cos it tastes disgusting either way!

I've been having one scoop with 125ml of water 3 times a day in between meals, and straight after training as well.


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

ithink the flavour is a £3 for a small tub but u only need a very small amount. i think the £3 flavouring should last the same as the whey(mine has) it just depends how much u use


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Just been on that bulkpowder site. It says you have to collect it  and its in London  ....


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

no, they deliver


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

sorry i missed the S off the end its BULKPOWDERS.CO.UK


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

aha!

Whats the best flavour to get? I like starwberry, but usually it doesnt taste of strawberry with these things...


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

? ? ?i have only tried vanilla & thats very nice


----------

